# Trumbull, CT - Fisher/Western 29058



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Also fits Snowex and Blizzard
2B and 2D, 1A2A International, Ford
Brand New, sells for $146.00
$100 plus shipping


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wrangler off the table?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

It’s an extra harness that came in a kit- not needed.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Fits larger Ford and International trucks.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Bump -still available.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Bump-


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Bump- reasonable offer accepted


----------

